# Spain stopovers - do you recognise this?



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Some time ago I printed the attached list of stopovers in Spain. I am sure it was through MHF - I downloaded the website into a word document so it would print better but forgot to make a note of the www address - now cannot find the web site it was on and I want to update the list -- help!!!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I think this is what you want:
http://www.autocaravanas-etapas-en-libertad.com/autocaravana1/bts.htm

It's in the sticky: Useful and informative Continental websites
Here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-4659.html


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

You wonderful person - thanks a million....

Annie


----------

